# Doom: Film-Reboot wird offenbar nicht ins Kino kommen



## Darkmoon76 (6. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Doom: Film-Reboot wird offenbar nicht ins Kino kommen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Doom: Film-Reboot wird offenbar nicht ins Kino kommen*


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (6. September 2018)

Es ist sowieso reichlich blödsinnig, so ein No-Brainer-Game ohne nennenswerte Story zu verfilmen. Insbesondere, da es hunderte Games gibt, die als Filmauswertung lohnender wären.


----------



## Nasenbaer42 (8. September 2018)

Die Story ist auch nicht weniger komplex, als die der unzähligen Superheldenfilme der letzten Jahre: Das Böse will die Welt unterjochen und nur einer ist dazu in der Lage dies zu verhindern. Da ist mir Doomguy lieber als Superman mit Schmalzlocke.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. September 2018)

Eine Verfilmung macht hier schlicht wenig Sinn und ist auch wenig erfolgversprechend. Das hat schon der Versuch mit Kassenmagnet "The Rock" hinlänglich bewiesen


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2018)

Wenn die sogar den Smilie oder Tetris als Filme bringen wundert mich das überhaupt nicht, daß man auch so etwas verfilmen wollte. Das ganze ist einfach idiotisch. Aber es gehen wohl in Hollywood langsam die Ideen für Filme aus. Anders lassen sich die Reboot-Welle und die Verfilmung von solchen Themen nicht erklären. Das ist genauso mit Need for Speed als Film. Filme die die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## Rollora (19. Februar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Verfilmung macht hier schlicht wenig Sinn und ist auch wenig erfolgversprechend. Das hat schon der Versuch mit Kassenmagnet "The Rock" hinlänglich bewiesen


Seltsame Feststellung. es war halt einfach ein schlechter Film, genauso gut hätte es ja auch ein Film wie "Aliens" werden können.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Februar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Verfilmung macht hier schlicht wenig Sinn und ist auch wenig erfolgversprechend. Das hat schon der Versuch mit Kassenmagnet "The Rock" hinlänglich bewiesen



Wobei der zu dem Zeitpunkt allerdings ja noch lange nicht so berühmt war, war auch erst sein dritter größerer Film, denke ich. Und er hat ja nicht mal eine Hauptrolle da, die ist Karl Urban, den mag ich aber der war noch nie Kassenmagnet. 

Und viel schlimmer als die letzten Predator Filme kann auch ein Doom letztlich nicht werden ...


----------



## Worrel (19. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und viel schlimmer als die letzten Predator Filme kann auch ein Doom letztlich nicht werden ...



Remember: schlimmer geht immer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywaR-Lq_ayk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

